

Offer HN : MVP for 200$ - toutouastro

	I started playing with rails 2 weeks ago.I think I can get an MVP working in rails.The MVP will cost you 200$.It should not have a lot of features just the most important ones.I will not do any graphic design just frontend work with a css framework.You will not have to pay anything upfront. Emails : tsl.hacker@gmail.com github.lover@gmail.com
======
codegeek
"I think I can ...."

Instead, why don't you post some examples of what you have done ? May be build
a mock MVP for a simple CRUD app ? You are asking for no money upfront. In
that case, I think you are better off building a mock MVP and putting it in
front of HN to decide whether your work is worth the $200. What do you think ?

~~~
toutouastro
what kind of project can get me some freelance work ?

------
matt_
This is your 3rd post on this in 3 days. You would be hit by the spam filter
if this wasn't an ASK post. If you're not getting any traction with your posts
(I assume you're not since you've made the exact same one 3 times in 3 days),
you should consider the reasons why, and change based on them.

Also, I mean this in the most constructive way possible- Please get a more
professional sounding email address. I would never hire someone who had your
email addresses. Get yourself one based on your name, or a freelancing company
name you invent.

~~~
toutouastro
thank you for the advice.I didn't think about it as spam.

------
ezl
I like that you are doing this. I also like that I think you're probably a
Starter League graduate based on your email and you're trying to put yourself
out there for experience.

Best of luck. If you don't get flooded with requests, I'll take you up on your
offer with a reasonable MVP spec.

------
jarsj
Either put your portfolio or have a condition that I can chose not to play if
I don't like the work. Ofcourse, in that case I don't get the code.

~~~
toutouastro
Deal !

